# Made out with crush!!!!



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

HOLY POO so this guy who i totally thought didn't like me, we were at a graduation party today and we were talking (me thinking "ugh i thought i was over him but hes just sooo great to talk to!"), yay i actually talked without a problem for the ENTIRE time. I usually have SUCH a hard time talking to people because I'm so shy, but we actually talked for so long, and then we were at a playground right next to where the party was, and it was like dusk, and he leaned in, smiled, and kissed me! AH! This is only the second guy i've ever kissed in my entire life and i'm soooo happy about it!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:clap 
Good for you.


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

awesome! :banana :evil :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Kimi1889! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## biggoofybastard (Jul 26, 2004)

Life is good sometimes.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

tehehe.. nice


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

:-D


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

AWESOME GO YOU!


----------



## wingless_fairy (Jul 14, 2005)

Yay!!!!!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

:cuddle


----------

